# vertical or horizontal router table?



## Francis Olson (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm new at the forum, and am purchasing a new router table and would like to ask anyone which would be the best, a vertical or horizontal table?? I'm considering a Wood haven mod 6002 (horizontal). Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you
Francis


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

f2gole said:


> Hi,
> I'm new at the forum, and am purchasing a new router table and would like to ask anyone which would be the best, a vertical or horizontal table?? I'm considering a Woodhaven mod 6002 (horizontal). Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you
> Francis


 
Don't buy this one for your first table. Get a vertical one. Check out the RT1000. If I was going to spend over $500 for a table, this is the one I would buy.

RT1000: USA currency

Also this special: router form special


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Francis

That's a hard one 

take look at Shop Center it can do both jobs.

ShopCenter Tilting Router Table - "It does so much more!" - Page 1

++++
Woodhaven 6002 Horizontal Router Table & 3.5" Angle Ease : Horizontal Router Table

http://www.amazon.com/Woodhaven-6000-Horizontal-Router-Table/dp/B004BUGVLC


Or

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html


MLCS Horizontal Router Table

++++++
use this table to start with T10432 Router Table with Stand


====



f2gole said:


> Hi,
> I'm new at the forum, and am purchasing a new router table and would like to ask anyone which would be the best, a vertical or horizontal table?? I'm considering a Wood haven mod 6002 (horizontal). Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you
> Francis


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Francis.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

It is easy to praise products from WoodHaven. I have their fence a few jigs and hold them in high esteem.

Your other question was about Horizontal or Vertical. I sidestepped the whole issue by getting a WoodRat which serves in both modes. As does its competitor, Router Boss. Either machine mounts the router with the motor on top and readily accommodates the making of a myriad of wood joints. Look at the videos from both companies:

The Craftsman Gallery, chipsfly.com
The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint 

If, however, all you want to do is edge shaping, then a flat router table will do fine. And many other jobs can be done with hand-held routing.


----------



## Francis Olson (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the help and ideas
was impressed with the Wood Rat and the Craftsman gallery videos


----------

